# Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question



## Marshal Chris (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking for some insight here.

Type V construction R-1.

Second floor deck has sprinkler protection under it, combustible stairs do not.  I believe they are required.  I'm going to start digging into 13.

Thanks!


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

are you doing 13  or 13 R??

interior or exterior??

could possibly use the four foot rule???

are there heads above the stairs??


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

Sorry, I need to clarify further.

All rooms access is from a combustible deck.  There is sprinkler under the decking, since it's type V.  the only exits from the second floor are by means of a tyle V stair which has no protection under it.

It makes me scratch my head that we protect the decking but not the stairs.  Hence my qustion.

CDA, can you elaborate on the four foot rule?


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

think I found it, 8.15.3.1.

The four foot rule just came to me.  Coffee finally setting in.

Thanks.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

Answer NFPA 13 R ---6.6.5* Sprinklers shall not be required in any porches, balconies,

corridors, carports, and stairs that are open and attached.

However, The Building Code and Fire Code State

[F] 903.3.1.2.1 Balconies and decks. Sprinkler protection

shall be provided for exterior balconies, decks and

ground floor patios of dwelling units where the building

is of Type V construction.

Therefore, the poject as described (if a 13 R system - appears to be code complaint since the standards doesn't requrie it and the code provisions ( which supercede the standard requirements) do not require open stairs that are attached to be protected.

just MHO, yours may differ, especially if you are the AHJ....


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

System designed as a 13, not 13r.

I'm enforcing NYS, and the FC of NYS only says balconies, not decks.


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

with out seeing sprinkler and building plans, would say that if you are sprinling under an exterior combustible walk way, and the stairs are attached to said walk way, I would require the underside of the stairs to be protected if not open grate and over four feet.

I guess a question is on 2nd floor is there a overhang over said """ All rooms access is from a combustible deck."""" and if so is this sprinkled??????

just trying to fiqure out why the first floor is protected??? since it is exterior access to the rooms


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 17, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

First floor is protection outside the rooms is really protecting the combustible deck for the second floor.  Second floor has about a 6 inch overhang from the roof and the rest if open air.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

Sprinklers are required outside according to the building code as BB noted above.  for stairs, sprinklers are required top and bottom only.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

NFPA 13-8.15.3.1 Combustible Construction.   Sprinklers shall be installed beneath all stairways of combustible construction.

That makes it sound like it's required to me.  Comments?


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

you can try , it does fall under shaft section???

I think I would use the four foot rule and also because it is part of the exit way, and possible storage underneath

are you in the plan review stage or   is this installed already and the inspection stage???


----------



## Marshal Chris (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

This job was a tragedy from the start.  The business owner started putting in the system himself without permits.  This has been 5 years in the making.  They now have a contractor and I found a bunch of deficiencies at the hydrostatic test.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 18, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question



			
				Marshal Chris said:
			
		

> This job was a *tragedy *from the start.  The business owner started putting in the system himself without permits.  This has been 5 years in the making.  They now have a contractor and I found a bunch of deficiencies at the hydrostatic test.


 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:


----------



## peach (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: Fire Sprinkler Coverage Question

sprinklers in stairways .. make a scary miserable situation even more miserable.

Last type V hotel I stayed in.. no sprinklers in the stairway (but an added bonus of irregular risers.. tripped alot getting to the 3rd floor)...

My biggest issue with sprinklering the decks.. it's got to be a dry system in most areas.. I'm  not a fire designer, but as I read 13R.. it should be a separate branch line for the dry system... (true, when I start reading any NFPA code, my eyes start to bleed.. so maybe I've missed something)


----------

